# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  TARSU e sentenza Cassazione del 14/07/2010 n. 16515

## MrDike

Nella sentenza n. 16515 del 14 luglio 2010 la Corte di Cassazione ha chiarito che l'art. 72, comma 1, del D. Lgs. n. 507/1993, in tema di TARSU, consente ai Comuni di procedere direttamente alla liquidazione della tassa ed alla conseguente iscrizione a ruolo, senza necessità di adottare e notificare un avviso di accertamento, soltanto nei casi in cui la liquidazione avvenga sulla base dei ruoli dell'anno precedente, cioè sulla base di dati ed elementi già acquisiti e non soggetti ad alcuna modificazione o variazione, in forza, pertanto, di una operazione puramente automatica; *dall'esame di tale disposizione emerge chiaramente che il presupposto della sua applicazione e, quindi, del riconoscimento ai Comuni di tale facoltà risiede nel fatto che i dati, relativi all'iscrizione a ruolo dell'anno precedente, utilizzati per la liquidazione, possano considerarsi acquisiti, cioè definitivi, risultando o dalla stessa dichiarazione del contribuente o da un accertamento dell'Ufficio divenuto inoppugnabile*.  *IL CASO - TARSU ANNO 2006* 
1) Il Comune invia avvisa bonario per posta prioritaria (non ricevuto dal contribuente). 
2) Il Concessionario della Riscossione inoltra al contribuente - tramite raccomandata A/R - una lettera avente ad oggetto: "CARTELLA DI PAGAMENTO N. XXXX, ruolo n. XXX", avvisandolo che in caso di mancato pagamento procederà alla riscossione coattiva del tributo e fornendo le indicazioni necessarie per il ricorso in CTP avverso il ruolo e/o la cartella di pagamento. *Tale atto amministrativo (forse era un sollecito di pagamento?) - mai impugnato - sarebbe stato "notificato" al contribuente, ovvero pervenuto, nel mese di Agosto 2008*.
Il contribuente, tra l'altro, asserisce di non averlo ricevuto. 
3) *Il Comune iscrive a ruolo il tributo, reso esecutivo nel Febbraio 2011 e lo "veicola" al contribuente, ovvero lo notifica, tramite cartella di pagamento di Equitalia nel mese di Aprile 2011*. 
Ora, tralasciando per un attimo le norme di cui all'art. 1, commi 161 e 163 della Finanziaria 2007, le altre questioni relative a questa "anomala" tassa, nonchè l'effettiva conoscenza del contribuente dell'atto di cui al punto 2, la domanda è la seguente: 
Considerato che l'art. 72, comma 1, del D. Lgs. n. 507/1993 prevede che *"L'importo del tributo ... liquidato sulla base dei ruoli dell'anno precedente ... è iscritto a cura del funzionario responsabile ... in  ruoli  principali ... da  formare e consegnare al concessionario della riscossione, a pena di  decadenza,  entro l'anno successivo a quello per il quale è dovuto il  tributo... [Omissis...]*", può invocarsi la decadenza dell'Ente impositore per tardiva iscrizione a ruolo del tributo, anche nel caso in cui l'atto di cui al punto 2 sia divenuto definitivo perchè non impugnato?  
La norma, nonchè la citata sentenza, parrebbero favorire in tal caso il contribuente.

----------


## MrDike

A prescindere dall'effettiva conoscenza legale dell'atto di cui al punto 2, di cui devo ancora ritirare copia unitamente all'avviso di ricevimento, sono da evidenziare due sentenze favorevoli al contribuente:  *Corte di Cassazione, sez. Trib., sentenza del 25 Gennaio 2008 n. 1630**Corte di Cassazione, sez. Trib., sentenza del 10 Marzo 2010 n. 5759*  "La cartella esattoriale costituisce latto impositivo attraverso il quale il contribuente assume contezza delliscrizione a ruolo, i cui vizi comportano lillegittimità della pretesa tributaria. Pertanto, *limpugnazione della cartella esattoriale costituisce il solo valido veicolo processuale per eccepire la tardività delliscrizione a ruolo, pure in caso di mancata impugnazione dei preordinati avvisi di accertamento ritualmente notificati*" (Cass. Civ., sez. Trib., sentenza del 25 Gennaio 2008 n. 1630). "Con specifico riferimento alla TARSU, può osservarsi, invece, che nessuna disposizione di legge prevede una graduazione nell'attività di riscossione dell'imposta nel caso in cui l'avviso di accertamento venga impugnato dinanzi al giudice tributario in questo senso, del resto, questa Corte si è già espressa con la sentenza n. 141 del 2004, la quale, proprio partendo dalla constatazione che l'art. 72 citato non include, tra le disposizioni richiamate del D.P.R. n. 602 del 1973, quella di cui all'art. 15, ha affermato che nella subiecta materia *l'ente impositore ha la facoltà di iscrivere a ruolo immediatamente la tassa*, con sovrattasse ed interessi, anche se il relativo accertamento, in pendenza dell'impugnativa, non può considerarsi definitivo la questione controversa va quindi risolta nel senso che l'impugnativa dell'atto di accertamento in materia di TARSU, se esclude di considerare l'atto stesso definitivo e, quindi, inoppugnabile, *non impedisce tuttavia l'esercizio da parte dell'ente comunale della potestà di riscuotere coattivamente l'imposta, con conseguente decorrenza del termine - previsto a pena di decadenza - per la sua iscrizione a ruolo*" (Corte di Cassazione, sez. Trib., sentenza del 10 Marzo 2010 n. 5759). 
Ben poteva e doveva, dunque, il Comune iscrivere a ruolo la tassa nei termini suddetti, a maggior ragione nel caso in cui il presunto atto presupposto alla riscossione sia divenuto definitivo per mancata impugnazione e quindi inoppugnabile.

----------

